# Don't EVER attend Black & Brave If you consider becoming a wrestler



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

I was one of the first student's that attended Seth Rollins "Black & Brave" wrestling academy and let me tell you it was a fucking disaster! If you are looking for a wrestling school to start your career, stay away from this place. First off,the asking price is $2700 or 3 payments of $1000 and it's sure as hell not worth it! The school is run by Colby known as Seth Rollins, marek brave, and shane hollister. I'm going to name my pros and cons about the school because I can seriously go all day about this.

*Pros*

Shane Hollister - He was the only good thing about this program! I felt like he was the only one who actually gave a fuck about us and really wanted to be there.

But other than that, I was so fucking pissed off because I expected a great school! Especially since it's Seth Rollins school and the price they were asking! THREE THOUSAND DOLLARS. But all I got in return was a shitty ring we had to wrestle in that was all banged up and what's worse was how we couldn't even fucking wrestle in parts of the ring because the wood was in horrible condition. The ring had holes all over the place and just dirty! But I told myself "Who cares, I'm going to learn! that is what matters the most!"* WRONG!* Marek Brave told us that we are only going to learn the basics of pro wrestling, just the basics! Everything else will be on our own! I was thinking to myself like "WTF! I'm paying your ass $3000 to learn how to do rolls, flips, how to properly get up from a bump for that much???" and omg I just don't know what's worse marek brave kept looking at he's phone to see what time it was every fucking 15 minutes or how he asked us to take a 5 minute break for him to properly get down the move correct before we start :sadbron:what2 WHAT DO YOU MEAN TAKE A 5 MINUTE BREAK???! I now understand why Shane was there! He was the only fucking one who knew what was going on! But OMG I can keep on going! They didn't even have a proper layout of what to even teach us! Everything was basically done by what they felt like teaching on the top of their heads. :aries2 

As they ask were asking us to perform rolls, flips, etc.. Just about every student couldn't get it right. They asked the students to re perform the moves until they get it right. Even tho they didn't get it right.. They still told them it looked good to move on. :smokey2

After the first day of training, I went back to the hotel and asked myself this question "Are they really worth the money? Can I really learn pro wrestling if I stayed?" The answer was HELL NO! I basically slept it off and emailed them the morning letting them know I'm leaving this program because it's a joke, it's unprofessional, I felt let down, I didn't feel like I'll be learning. I really wanted them to know how I was feeling and maybe they could change my mind. But instead I got a copy & paste bullshit from Seth rollins telling me he's sorry that it didn't work out and I can't use his name or he's school for any future jobs in pro wrestling. 

This really did hurt me, like I felt like they were using seth rollins name to get people to enroll this expensive program that promises to be different than everybody school when in the end its no more than the same but with horrible management. 

So If anybody is interested in becoming a pro wrestler, reconsider enrolling Black & Brave. You are going to get fucked in the ass with a shitty program. I suggest Ohio Vally Wrestling, they charge a lot less than Black & Brave with a length of 1-2 years or just go to any local wrestling school that offers schooling for the basics.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It still amazes me that people want to become wrestler.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It still amazes me that people want to become wrestler.


Why become a wrestler when you can sit at home complaining about them on the internet, you know?


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

That's fucked up man


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dude this for one is made for the rant section not for the indie wrestling fourms. Second you don't have to make a full blown rant because it didn't work out and that it costed too much and that they made you move on to the next move, in my book the reason that they moved on is that the trainers probably have to work the indies (And if Seth is a trainer there WWE) every Weekend.

Every wrestling school is expensive you shouldn't excpect it to be like 500$ per month heck I mean even if it is 1,700 over Ohio Valley Wrestling WHY DIDN'T YOU GO THERE?! Seriously dude if you just took a free fall and went there instead of going to a probably way better one that has trained TNA/WWE guys to be successful wrestlers.

The only reason I am being a jerk is because you are on my jerk list so you treat me like I treat you vise versa, you really should have picked OVW if you said in the last paragraph of your 6 Paragraph (If that because I couldn't tell with all the gif's and smilies you used -.-) you said OVW is way better then them, I mean if you also said some local ones are better go to them!

I am going to say you had some good points but jeez man.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

alchecho said:


> That's fucked up man


What's more fucked up is what they think of the fans.. THE ONE'S WHO MAKES THEM MONEY! I felt like they knew they wasn't going anywhere in the wrestling business so they are basically using seth rollins name to help create a buzz for this school to squeeze cash.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

You're an idiot for not doing your research before investing in a school. That does sound like a fucked up experience though.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Once again... RANTS SECTION.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Why would you attend a wrestling school run by a spot monkey?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds bad. I read they'd help in getting indy bookings and for that price included a full Crossfit membership?


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> You're an idiot for not doing your research before investing in a school. That does sound like a fucked up experience though.


What is there to research? There's was nothing... They promised that The Black & The Brave Wrestling Academy provides the finest professional wrestling training in the country.



RAVEN said:


> Sounds bad. I read they'd help in getting indy bookings and for that price included a full Crossfit membership?


Just for 3 months.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Not trying to discourage you man, but just about everything you said is pretty standard. The price.. the trainer who doesn't want to be there... all the way down to the ring you can only use half of because it's broken. If you were capable of running the ropes if that ring you had it better then a lot of us lol.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

You think that school is expensive? Afa's school over here in Florida is 4000. Then again, he's a Hall of Famer and has trained guys like Billy Kidman, Batista, and The Rock.

Team 3D's school is 3500, 3000 if you pay up front.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

You could have stuck for a week or something before leaving but yeah that first day sounds nothing memorable.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't attend XYZ school just because your favorite wrestlers name is attached to it.
This reminds me of Jericho's story of his entry into the world of pro wrestling by attending the Hart Brothers school to find no Harts in sight. :lol
I don't know if you're giving up having lost all of that money, but if you aren't, next time chat up people who have gone to the school recently if you can to get a feel for it.

I do think it's good that you've outed that school though if what you say is indeed true. They basically just stole your money and told you to flop onto your back over and over, but hey, the pro wrestling business (especially on the indy level) was never really one with integrity.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> What is there to research? There's was nothing... They promised that The Black & The Brave Wrestling Academy provides the finest professional wrestling training in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for 3 months.


Alright time to start a argument again, did you really believe a promise from some WWE wrestler that it is the best in the country? There is a whole bunch to research, Customer Reviews, Price, Quality Etc. Dude it just makes you sound like a idiot.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It still amazes me that people want to become wrestler.


If you're just trying to be a smart arse then majority of kids who love wrestling want to grow to be wrestlers, how does that amaze you? If you're serious, then I can agree, why do people put up with the shit?

OP this sounds bad BUT it does sound like a lot of stories I've read about all sorts of wrestling schools. 

If I can be honest though, why an e-mail and why not face to face? Did you wonder if the first day was the shits to weed the people who aren't interested out? Did you still pay your money?

If I was set to pay that much money and felt hard done by I would be right there, face to face, explaining my problem. 

That's shitty, dude, hopefully you didn't pay and end up somewhere else.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> What's more fucked up is what they think of the fans.. THE ONE'S WHO MAKES THEM MONEY!


Tell more about this.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> If you're just trying to be a smart arse then majority of kids who love wrestling want to grow to be wrestlers, how does that amaze you? If you're serious, then I can agree, why do people put up with the shit?
> 
> OP this sounds bad BUT it does sound like a lot of stories I've read about all sorts of wrestling schools.
> 
> ...


A lot of schools actually have a tryout fee, just to see if you're up to it. It can range anywhere from 50 to 500 dollars, depending on the school.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

LordGenesis said:


> I was one of the first student's that attended Seth Rollins "Black & Brave" wrestling academy and let me tell you it was a fucking disaster! If you are looking for a wrestling school to start your career, stay away from this place. First off,the asking price is $2700 or 3 payments of $1000 and it's sure as hell not worth it! The school is run by Colby known as Seth Rollins, marek brave, and shane hollister. I'm going to name my pros and cons about the school because I can seriously go all day about this.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...


Not that I've ever been a wrestler, but you do have to learn the basics first. You have to take bumps, rolls, etc. I don't know if that's worth $3,000. But you do have to learn to do those things, and do them repeatedly until you get them right repeatedly (just like you said), and you have to compensate a human being for their labor/time.

And Seth Rollins ran the ROH school, no?


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Don't attend XYZ school just because your favorite wrestlers name is attached to it.
> This reminds me of Jericho's story of his entry into the world of pro wrestling by attending the Hart Brothers school to find no Harts in sight. :lol
> I don't know if you're giving up having lost all of that money, but if you aren't, next time chat up people who have gone to the school recently if you can to get a feel for it.
> 
> I do think it's good that you've outed that school though if what you say is indeed true. They basically just stole your money and told you to flop onto your back over and over, but hey, the pro wrestling business (especially on the indy level) was never really one with integrity.


It's really hard finding a school now especially in my area. Chicago, Wisconsin based area, I only attended that school because it was about 3-4 hour drive and was going to be taught by some pretty decent indie wrestlers and maybe a few tips from seth rollins. Maybe guide me and tell me some insights about the business... NOPE. 

Plus I wasn't paying just for the school guys. I was paying for hotel cost because it's stupid for me to move to iowa when the class is only for 3 months. But other than hotel, gas, oil change for all the miles putting on my car, food, supplies etc.

IT'S NOT CHEAP. So I better be taught or i'm walking.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The best time to get into wrestling school would have been about 17 years ago., you would have got lucky and be brought into one of the two major companies.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait, so you attended one day of training and you're pissed because they only were teaching the basics?

I hear at New Jacks academy they start off with barbed wire table death matches and shooting star presses on your first day if you really want to learn. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Wait, so you attended one day of training and you're pissed because they only were teaching the basics?
> 
> I hear at New Jacks academy they start off with barbed wire table death matches and shooting star presses on your first day if you really want to learn.
> 
> ...


We are *only *learning the basics for 3 months. Plus there is no refunds so what would you do?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

As well, don't be so naive to think that everything you get taught on the first day amounts to your 3 thousand dollars.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> We are *only *learning the basics for 3 months. Plus there is no refunds so what would you do?


I know you didn't ask me, but I can't really be on your side in the monetary argument part of this. I don't think I would ever spend $1000 on something with no refunds without checking out it's competition, reviews/personal accounts/asking as many questions, on site in this case, as I can.

Feel ripped off, dude, but you've just spent $1000 on something someone tomorrow could save $1000 on from reading your post.

As well, if you feel that you never got the service you paid for then all you're doing is sending an e-mail? Does that sound like the beginning of a story of a Wrestlemania headliner to you? Well, does it? 

Get 'em, champ!


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> As well, don't be so naive to think that everything you get taught on the first day amounts to your 3 thousand dollars.


Bro, It wasn't that just made me want to walk. You have to understand where I am coming from, If I'm paying that much I expect a pretty decent program that allows me to become the very best I can possibly be especially if Rollins name is written all over it. I expect brother hood from these guys, I expect to learn, I wanted to hear some pretty crazy stories but... In return was 

**Checks phone**
"Alright guys!! we have tons of time left! 
**talks to shane hollister**
"alright! we are going to be learning rolls!"
**Checks phone, texts..**


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I can't really be on your side in the monetary argument part of this. I don't think I would ever spend $1000 on something with no refunds without checking out it's competition, reviews/personal accounts/asking as many questions, on site in this case, as I can.
> 
> Feel ripped off, dude, but you've just spent $1000 on something someone tomorrow could save $1000 on from reading your post.
> 
> ...


It was that or OVW which was 6-7 hours away in Louisville, Kentucky. But that's exactly why Ive decided to make this, to warn the future who dreams of becoming a pro wrestler. Reconsider this horrible program. I felt like it was all about the money for them.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> Bro, It wasn't that just made me want to walk. You have to understand where I am coming from, If I'm paying that much I expect a pretty decent program that allows me to become the very best I can possibly be especially if Rollins name is written all over it. I expect brother hood from these guys, I expect to learn, I wanted to hear some pretty crazy stories but... In return was
> 
> **Checks phone**
> "Alright guys!! we have tons of time left!
> ...


I know man, I'm not trying to be a dick anymore than just having a laugh with you. I can tell you are wound up about this, but I just don't think I would accept it by sending an e-mail and calling it a loss if you feel that hard done by.

If it was so bad, others will feel the same, and if enough of you do then you will have the power to take the floor and discuss what you feel is adequate training. It was just the first day. They may have just been bullshitting just see who turns up the next time. 

Brotherhood isn't something they are going to give you dude, they aren't your family but your teacher. Road stories would come with getting to know them. Learning the basics is the level you're at dude, and that's what happened. As shit as it was, it was.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck do you expect to learn on the first day? Flips and shit over the top rope? You learn the basics first and then go on from there. It's a three month course. Lance Storm's school is the same (GOAT school) and probably all the other schools are the same.

Nonetheless, it sounds like a shitty experience, but maybe it was a one time deal. Either way, you always learn the basics first and foremost. Now, if the trainers are lazy in what they're teaching and don't teach proper execution, then there's a problem.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

You should have still brought this thing up with them personally and see what they have to say instead of just dropping an email. If I spent 3000 bucks I would go for a few more days and talk to them before deciding to leave atleast.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Honestly if you wanted training properly it sounds like you should have done more research first and gone to someone with an actual reputation for being a good trainer with good outputs. *


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Honestly if you wanted training properly it sounds like you should have done more research first and gone to someone with an actual reputation for being a good trainer with good outputs. *


This ^. You need to properly do your research before picking a wrestling school.

Edit: Read the OP's post in full

First of all $3000 is the standard price for pretty much every wrestling school in the country.

Secondly it sounds like the OP had 0 interest in learning the basics of wrestling which makes sense considering he quit the first day. It sounds like the OP thought he would be ready to do cool moves his first day of training and didn't want to put in the work required to get there. As someone who has trained in the past by a reputable school and worked a ton of shitholes, I will tell you that the basics are the most important part of wrestling.

There are so many shit schools that will teach you to do all the cool moves you want to learn but their students don't know a wristlock from a wristwatch, or even how to lockup. Sorry OP but if this is an accurate depiction of your first day then I believe you're in the wrong. If you want to rush through the basics and not properly learn them (rolls, bumps, locking up), then you frankly shouldn't be allowed to step foot in a ring. It's easy enough to find a school that will have you doing suplexes and bodyslams the first day if that is what you want. It's better you quit the first day anyway however instead of wasting your time and their time if you didn't want to put the effort in.

Note: Not saying the school was perfect I wasn't there, I'm strictly ranting on (at least from my perspective) the OP not wanting to waste time learning the basics of wrestling.

P.S. From the sound of it OP they didn't even blow you up with conditioning regimens (squats, pushups, situps etc) before letting you get in the ring. Sounds like you had it easy. In fact you should count your good graces you were even allowed to step foot in the ring the first day.

/endrant


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't trust your opinion. 

Anyways, Seth Rollins is one of my favourite wrestlers but I wouldn't go to his school just because he's currently too busy and successful to care and that Marek dude looks like a douchebag. If I could choose I'd go to Storm Wrestling Academy or Hawkins' Create-A-Pro school because Hawkins seems like a really cool and knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

If Ricky or Saraya Knight heard about this, they'd say you have been ripped off (I can't sympathise, because you didn't do your research) , they take great pride in training people to become wrestlers, it works VERY differently here in England. It only costs £50-£100 here for a beginners weekend.

http://wawuk.webeden.co.uk/#/waw-academy/4564411646 - Really professionally ran, so many different payment plans and what not.

That is their academy called the Grapplers Gym, and what they train, then if you do well, you get called up to the academy promotion, and if you do well there, you get called up to their main promotions (WAW, or Bellatrix for women), Rollins isn't exactly the best guy to learn off either.

There is also Dropkixx, where Wade Barrett trained, also ridiculously cheap over here.

http://www.dropkixx.com/page/training.html


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

OP couldn't shield his money from a bad decision :troll


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Some schools go a month or 2 just teaching students how to take bumps, I'd imagine first day training would be nothing but that. None the less you should have communicated your issues better OP. Just an email isn't enough. Someone in Rollins position isn't going to want his name associated with a rip off wrestling school and if you'd have made a fuss face to face about your concerns you'd have most likely gotten a better response to them or even the trainers looking at themselves and trying to make the program more favourable. If I'm not mistaken you would have been with the first group of students to ever train at that school and choosing a school which has no history is always a risk with inherent teething problems.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Why would you attend a wrestling school run by a spot monkey?


He said Rollins, not Reigns.

Sounds like a terrible experience. Don't think I'd ever consider paying that much regardless of who's school it is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't at you guys trying to blame this on OP just because he didn't research. fpalm


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> What the fuck do you expect to learn on the first day? Flips and shit over the top rope? You learn the basics first and then go on from there. It's a three month course. Lance Storm's school is the same (GOAT school) and probably all the other schools are the same.
> 
> Nonetheless, it sounds like a shitty experience, but maybe it was a one time deal. Either way, you always learn the basics first and foremost. Now, if the trainers are lazy in what they're teaching and don't teach proper execution, then there's a problem.


First impressions my good sir. But If I would've known that the entire 3 months were just the basics I wouldn't have signed up. But what was really fucked up was how I asked them that 3 months doesn't seem like enough time to learn wrestling especially for that price. OVW has 3 courses and the beginners program is about 2-3 months if im not mistaken (The BASICS) for $1000 while Inter is only $500!! and Advance class is a whole year just on its own.

They replied with "Ohhh 3 months is plenty of time, You'll learn a lot for that time" I pretty much went along with it because I guess i'll be saving a lot of time going to Black & Brave.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't at you guys trying to blame this on OP just because he didn't research. fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that my friend. So what did Rollins contribute to the program? Was he teaching stuff or was like a short 2 minute visit to say the generic stuff "hey thanks for joining the program, good luck everyone" or was he nowhere to be seen at all?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at you guys trying to blame this on OP just because he didn't research. fpalm


Well it is his fault isn't it? He paid 3 grand to go to a school without knowing a damn thing about it except it was Rollins school.. Just because it's Seth Rollins school doesn't mean it will be a good one.

Research is not rocket science.. There's so many shitty schools out there, you gotta do the research if you want a good one.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Becoming a wrestler is so early 2000's.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Some schools go a month or 2 just teaching students how to take bumps, I'd imagine first day training would be nothing but that. None the less you should have communicated your issues better OP. Just an email isn't enough. Someone in Rollins position isn't going to want his name associated with a rip off wrestling school and if you'd have made a fuss face to face about your concerns you'd have most likely gotten a better response to them or even the trainers looking at themselves and trying to make the program more favourable. *If I'm not mistaken you would have been with the first group of students to ever train at that school and choosing a school which has no history is always a risk with inherent teething problems.*


This is exactly what I was scared of. But they were having troubles filling up the 12 spots, someone on twitter asked them if they were doing more courses after the first group. They replied with "We shall see how the first experience goes". So It was a sink or swim situation for them and I couldn't pass this up you know.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend. So what did Rollins contribute to the program? Was he teaching stuff or was like a short 2 minute visit to say the generic stuff "hey thanks for joining the program, good luck everyone" or was he nowhere to be seen at all?


He showed up last Thursday to introduce himself and haven't seen him since. But i'm sure he will make an appearance a few times because he lives in Iowa.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I gotta heel it up right now because I'm feelin' it. 
I paid just *$25* for wrestling training a few years back. I learned some of the basics. :lol
Running the ropes, back bumps, running the ropes again, watched some guy puke his guts out, bumps, running the ropes. 
I was hunched over with back pain for a solid two weeks afterwards and had multiple rope shaped (lines) bruises across my back. I then decided not to further pursue a career in pro wrestling.

How much did you pay again? 

Did you get any of your money back?

You never expanded on what they think about the fans...quit teasing, give details!


LordGenesis said:


> He showed up last Thursday to introduce himself and haven't seen him since. But i'm sure he will make an appearance a few times because he lives in Iowa.


...


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I gotta heel it up right now because I'm feelin' it.
> I paid just *$25* for wrestling training a few years back. I learned some of the basics. :lol
> Running the ropes, back bumps, running the ropes again, watched some guy puke his guts out, bumps, running the ropes.
> I was hunched over with back pain for a solid two weeks afterwards and had multiple rope shaped (lines) bruises across my back. I then decided not to further pursue a career in pro wrestling.
> ...


Are you serious dude? You got a freaking STEAL! But I just paid $1000 for the first month and than I have to pay the rest every 7th of the upcoming month. They wanted the money upfront before we started.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> Are you serious dude? You got a freaking STEAL! But I just paid $1000 for the first month and than I have to pay the rest every 7th of the upcoming month. They wanted the money upfront before we started.


Absolutely serious. 
It was a single day try-out fee.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Absolutely serious.
> It was a single day try-out fee.


This is exactly why I made this thread to warn people about avoiding the ripp off schools. All you have to do is learn the basics and basically book yourself to earn $5-10 a show lol.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

3 month course of course you're only going to learn the basics. You think you become a *PRO* wrestler with half assed work? What you think they do in wwe? Do you know what training and work means? They give their bodys, their blood, their sweat and their lives just so they can have the slight chance to job in ROH or PWG. You leave the first day because you wanted more than the basic? Thats disrespectful to the wrestling world. It sure looks like a scam that wrestling school, but I'm betting you would be here saying the same shit even if it was the best wrestling school possible.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> This is exactly why I made this thread to warn people about avoiding the ripp off schools. All you have to do is learn the basics and basically book yourself to earn $5-10 a show lol.


lol no guys, learning how to bump safely doesn't take just one day. I still think you shouldn't let this go btw. I would try and get a hold of Rollins personally. He's pretty active on twitter so I'd hit him up and tell about your experience attending his school. It's worth a try. And at the very least you'd have some questions answered.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> This is exactly why I made this thread to warn people about avoiding the ripp off schools. All you have to do is learn the basics and basically book yourself to earn $5-10 a show lol.


Yeah you could try that, but I doubt anyone's going to book you without a reference and it's definitely going to take more than a single day of try-out training to get your basics down. I gained tremendous respect (or pity depending on the situation) for pro wrestlers who stay the course through the physical abuse and the harsh reality of working bingo halls and high school gyms for the rest of their lives.

Only the truly committed and passionate wrestlers will have any chance of really making it. Sorry, but this does not sound like it describes you.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> He showed up last Thursday to introduce himself and haven't seen him since. But i'm sure he will make an appearance a few times because he lives in Iowa.


I guess it would be hard for him to show due to his schedule but due to that, they shouldn't be using his name. They are clearly using his name to try and make this school sound good because people are gonna think "WOW! Learning from Seth fucking Rollins? No way can I turn this down". 

I would be just as pissed as you are.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> 3 month course of course you're only going to learn the basics. You think you become a *PRO* wrestler with half assed work? What you think they do in wwe? Do you know what training and work means? They give their bodys, their blood, their sweat and their lives just so they can have the slight chance to job in ROH or PWG. You leave the first day because you wanted more than the basic? Thats disrespectful to the wrestling world. It sure looks like a scam that wrestling school, but I'm betting you would be here saying the same shit even if it was the best wrestling school possible.


I don't care about learning the basics but not for that much, do you honestly think I'm just going to bend over and expect to learn so little. This is MY LIFE, MY CAREER, I didn't just sign up for wrestling school all of a sudden. I was hitting the gym for years to reach a decent size body for the wrestling world to take me serious. It was laughable that I was bigger and stronger than my trainers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

$1000 dollars is a lot of money to waste. I think you should go back and try to talk to Rollins or the other trainers face to face about your experience.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> lol no guys, learning how to bump safely doesn't take just one day. I still think you shouldn't let this go btw. I would try and get a hold of Rollins personally. He's pretty active on twitter so I'd hit him up and tell about your experience attending his school. It's worth a try. And at the very least you'd have some questions answered.


I already contacted him through his personal email. I'm never letting this go lol.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at you guys trying to blame this on OP just because he didn't research. fpalm


I go to a used car dealership, see a cool car for $3,000 dollars and buy it without reading anything on the dealership or the car. Next week the car stops working. Is it directly my fault? No. But I've given up the right for defense cause I didn't take the proper measures.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If you are really serious about the business you will eventually look at better wrestling schools that best fits you. Really do research the next time because you will be spending a lot of money. Plus you needs to have enough money to travel since not every wrestling school will be close to where you live. Sure you were tempted to go because Seth Rollins has his name on the school, but it is better to go to a school that is worth your money and has a good reputation. You can start by researching schools that current pro-wrestlers attended or that have some success stories. You took a risk by heading to a newly opened school operated by a current WWE star who will be on the road almost every week.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> I don't care about learning the basics but not for that much, do you honestly think I'm just going to bend over and expect to learn so little. This is MY LIFE, MY CAREER, I didn't just sign up for wrestling school all of a sudden. I was hitting the gym for years to reach a decent size body for the wrestling world to take me serious. It was laughable that I was bigger and stronger than my trainers.


Body size DOES NOT earn you respect around trainers. That attitude right there is going to get you nowhere fast btw. Humility first and foremost.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yeah you could try that, but I doubt anyone's going to book you without a reference and it's definitely going to take more than a single day of try-out training to get your basics down. I gained tremendous respect (or pity depending on the situation) for pro wrestlers who stay the course through the physical abuse and the harsh reality of working bingo halls and high school gyms for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Only the truly committed and passionate wrestlers will have any chance of really making it. Sorry, but this does not sound like it describes you.


Trust me, I feel the same. I didn't mind the back pain but my neck was was sore for days!


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

LordGenesis said:


> I was one of the first student's that attended Seth Rollins "Black & Brave" wrestling academy and let me tell you it was a fucking disaster! If you are looking for a wrestling school to start your career, stay away from this place. First off,the asking price is $2700 or 3 payments of $1000 and it's sure as hell not worth it! The school is run by Colby known as Seth Rollins, marek brave, and shane hollister. I'm going to name my pros and cons about the school because I can seriously go all day about this.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...


bruh..........







that's why you research first. NEVER give your money away to any school without doing your research. I remember when I wanted to do Pro Wrestling training I did my research fam. Hardly I post on here, but I returned because I saw what you posted. Bruh, you should go to George South's school. He's a damn good trainer. Plus, talk to other Pro Wrestler's first before you do it. They gave me tons of advice and etc. I might go train, but I gotta do other things first.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Body size DOES NOT earn you respect around trainers. That attitude right there is going to get you nowhere fast btw. Humility first and foremost.


I just was kidding bro lol. It was more of a side joke if that makes sense.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

LordGenesis said:


> I already contacted him through his personal email. I'm never letting this go lol.


Again, e-mail. You know where they're going to be, why e-mail them? If you're so angry then face to face it has to be. Never letting this go isn't making a thread on a wrestling forum few wrestlers take seriously and sending an e-mail where they think "Who? Oh well, got his money." If you really give a shit, go see them in person and tell them why you're pissed off. Go and air your grievances in public so others can see what you're saying. 

Honestly, do you want your story to be "I tried to train to wrestle once but my teachers were shit, so I paid $3000 and sent them a nasty e-mail"?


EDIT: If you don't want to learn the basics because you go to the gym, then I'm not surprised they took advantage of you.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like you definitely should have done more research. Not particularly faulting you because I'm sure there will be many others in the same position with Black & Brave Academy. Admittedly I skimmed through your rant and didn't catch your exact expectations, but I'm sure a lot of people go in there expecting to be trained by Seth Rollins and come out disappointed. I don't really know anything about it, but with Seth being a major character on TV I would think that he's rarely there. I feel like his name is being used to attract people because Shane Hollister isn't that big of a name and Marek Brave is only known for his SSP botch. The price paid sounds pretty standard and I've heard of and seen some shitty rings being used in training, but in your defense here, with Seth being a major character one would think that he could at least buy a decent ring for his school. Everything overall doesn't sound particularly horrible, but I could understand someone going in with higher expectations.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> What is there to research? There's was nothing... They promised that The Black & The Brave Wrestling Academy provides the finest professional wrestling training in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for 3 months.


They key word is "THEY" promised. What you need to do ask ask OTHER wrestlers for suggestions of where to to go wrestling school, and possibly even go to schools that already have established themselves as having a GOOD reputation, like say Lance Storm's school, or Harley Race's school, hell, even Bully Ray and Devon's school


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

LordGenesis said:


> Are you serious dude? You got a freaking STEAL! But I just paid $1000 for the first month and than I have to pay the rest every 7th of the upcoming month. They wanted the money upfront before we started.


One of my friends goes to wrestling school/training every week and it's nowhere near as much money as that. I'm not sure on the actual price but I couldn't imagine her paying thousands of dollars for that. She's been taught the basic and appears on weekly shows at things like state carnivals and they travel around to different schools on the weekend across the state all learning from different trainers. Seems like she got a great deal in comparison.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Reposting my response to the OP in his other thread



Snapdragon said:


> This ^. You need to properly do your research before picking a wrestling school.
> 
> Edit: Read the OP's post in full
> 
> ...




TL;DR: OP didn't care to learn the basics which are the most important lessons to learn in wrestling. I can elaborate further if need be.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you bro. And correct me if I'm wrong you still have to pay $3000 regardless of attending or not right? If you don't mind me asking how far is the school from you? If I were you I'd go back because $3000 is a lot of fucking money. I would rather gather everything that I could and try to have as much as fun as I could with the other students. Rather than not go at all and pretty much flush $3000 down the toilet. 

Now I did read something about you getting miles on your car, gas money.... Was the school 3 hours away from you?

Once again dude, sucks this happened.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lol, yeah, spending $3000 on a day of training is nuts. Just learn the fucking basics and move on to booking yourself after the three months because your attitude won't get you anywhere. And next time, *do your research.*

Lance Storm's school is full of positive reviews.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

TripleHsNose said:


> Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you bro. And correct me if I'm wrong you still have to pay $3000 regardless of attending or not right? If you don't mind me asking how far is the school from you? If I were you I'd go back because $3000 is a lot of fucking money. I would rather gather everything that I could and try to have as much as fun as I could with the other students. Rather than not go at all and pretty much flush $3000 down the toilet.
> 
> Now I did read something about you getting miles on your car, gas money.... Was the school 3 hours away from you?
> 
> Once again dude, sucks this happened.


I only paid $1000 cause It was upfront before starting. So basically I lost that but it was 3-4 hours away from me. I'm not paying the rest since I left the school.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> lol, yeah, spending $3000 on a day of training is nuts. Just learn the fucking basics and move on to booking yourself after the three months because your attitude won't get you anywhere. And next time, *do your research.*
> 
> Lance Storm's school is full of positive reviews.


I only spent $1k


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It still amazes me that people want to become wrestler.


Meh, its not like you're watching wrestling or talking about it on a forum. Some people became pornstars and some became wrestlers, who cares.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OP still waiting on a response to my post on page 6


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

$3,000 for 3 months of basic training? God Damn. 
Over here in NJ The Monster Factory charges $3,500 for *LIFETIME* training to be a wrestler, manager or referee and they usually lower the price the beginning of the year.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I came into this thread expectiing a damning review of a new black pride based promotion. I leave this thread disappointed.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

LordGenesis said:


> *I don't care about learning the basics but not for that much*, do you honestly think I'm just going to bend over and expect to learn so little. This is MY LIFE, MY CAREER, I didn't just sign up for wrestling school all of a sudden. I was hitting the gym for years to reach a decent size body for the wrestling world to take me serious. It was laughable that I was bigger and stronger than my trainers.


I have no idea what the bold part means. Let me tell you something about your so called life and carrer. You're not gonna make it. I'm not being an hater but with that attitude you'de be better sucking indy wrestlers who have to work at mcdonalds dick . *Humble up. * *Smart up.* You spend 1000 bucks without doing any kind of research, that is beyond dumb. You don't want to train basics for "so" long? Go back to my first post, who the fuck do you think you are? It takes years of training to do basic moves in a remotely safe way. You're a cocky prick, you're being disrespectful to everyone in the wrestling business and to everyone who has worked hard for something in their life. Size means 0 when *learning* wrestling, that statement just proves how immature you are. You worked hard in the gym to the wrestling world take you serious? You're comming off as a 5'9 160lbs skinny fat *******. You don't take it serious why should it take you serious? The world doesnt owe you a career. 

And how old are you? You seem to have the mentality of someone not old enough to watch wrestling without their parents. Hate me for what I said in my posts, but hopefully one day you'll thank me.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

cynical_ad said:


> I came into this thread expectiing a damning review of a new black pride based promotion. I leave this thread disappointed.


"Don't EVER attend Black..." Does throw the thread in a different direction.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know why everybody is giving so much hate for the thread starter. Maybe he actually just got ripped off, it happens especially in the wrestling business. Read all the stories about wrestling legends who themselves got ripped off during their training. You'll have a hard time finding any examples that actually got properly trained.

TS expected more than he got for the amount of money that he paid, that doesn't make him a cocky prick who is "disrespectful to the business". Some guy checking his cell phone, phoning it in and not giving any effort into training the students is not worth paying thousands of dollars for.

Unless somebody actually comes up with a contrary opinion about Rollins's wrestling school, I don't have any reason not to believe the thread starter.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy, that is expensive. Where I train it's just a couple hundred bucks a month. Great training and great facility too.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

You're better off at the Dudleyz school although you better be prepared to get stiffed the shit out of! :lol

- Vic


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Has somebody tweeted this to Seth? I would love to see him respond.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn, that's rough bu if you already paid it, might as well stick it out anyways a little ring experience is better than none.

Don't be too discouraged your'e not the only one to deal with shitty wrestling school experiances, this reminded of a story from Daniel Bryan.


"Actually, I was supposed to train with Dean Malenko because $500 is a lot of money for a kid who is 17, 18-years-old. So, I gave [Malenko] my $500 and all of a sudden, a week later the school closes. Then, I saw this advertisement on Monday Night Raw about Shawn Michaels opening up this school and I thought, 'Well, I hope he's there because if he's not, this is a waste of a lot of money.' [Laughs.]

"That $500 deposit, I gave it to them when I was a sophomore in high school. I just started working at McDonald's and I was 15. I wasn't even allowed to serve burgers, I was just mopping floors. ... Yeah [this was pre-vegan]. [Laughs.] I've only been vegan for 2 and a half years.

"But, I did tell that story to Dean Malenko -- that they took my $500 and they did not give it back and he does not care at all. [Laughs.]"



Good luck dude, keep trying.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

TheRealFunkman said:


> Damn, that's rough bu if you already paid it, might as well stick it out anyways a little ring experience is better than none.
> 
> Don't be too discouraged your'e not the only one to deal with shitty wrestling school experiances, this reminded of a story from Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


I will brother, thank you for the insight of that. But to some of who thinks I'm a prick or a cocky fucker who thinks i'm to good for the basics.. I'm not, honestly if you know me you would know that I have love and passion for this business. I would LOVE to learn ANYTHING especially the basics. But what I don't appreciate was how these fuckers didn't take the schooling seriously. I didn't drive 4 hours and paid that much money to fuck around. Teach me, guide me, and that's it.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> I have no idea what the bold part means. Let me tell you something about your so called life and carrer. You're not gonna make it. I'm not being an hater but with that attitude you'de be better sucking indy wrestlers who have to work at mcdonalds dick . *Humble up. * *Smart up.* You spend 1000 bucks without doing any kind of research, that is beyond dumb. You don't want to train basics for "so" long? Go back to my first post, who the fuck do you think you are? It takes years of training to do basic moves in a remotely safe way. You're a cocky prick, you're being disrespectful to everyone in the wrestling business and to everyone who has worked hard for something in their life. Size means 0 when *learning* wrestling, that statement just proves how immature you are. You worked hard in the gym to the wrestling world take you serious? You're comming off as a 5'9 160lbs skinny fat *******. You don't take it serious why should it take you serious? The world doesnt owe you a career.
> 
> And how old are you? You seem to have the mentality of someone not old enough to watch wrestling without their parents. Hate me for what I said in my posts, but hopefully one day you'll thank me.


I'm not hating on you bro, But you are reading me all wrong. I do care about learning the basics but at least make the class cheaper and take it seriously.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

OP represents the sad state of our future generation. Shows up on his first day, doesn't receive instant gratification and then quits via an email. Nothing said thereafter can justify his gripes because he has zero credibility. I could give quite the soliloquy on why this is the case after reading his numerous retorts in this thread but I simply don't have the inclination to do so. Hard work and perseverance are requisites to making it in the pro-wrestling business it and seems apparent he possesses neither. Return to your mothers basement and spit venom at why the world is holding you back OP.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestling schools can definitely be shady. But from what I've always seen dating back to even the late 90s and early 2000s, $3000 has always been the standard price for wrestling school.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think it's a question of OP's dedication because you can always tell when an instructor or team of instructors are on their game. Checking your phone every five minutes is nothing but highly unprofessional and I'd feel insulted at that behaviour too. The technique of "weeding out the pretenders" is a common one yes, but that tends to be done through very demanding physical work, five hundred hindu squats in a row until you puke etc -- not some sort of act to undermine the quality of the school itself if that's what people are getting at.

Also about the "do your research beforehand" argument -- there is some realism needed, and I'm sure he would have loved to hop up to Lance Storm and trained with him, but anything further than five hours is seriously not practical. The whole no refunds thing is pretty shady too OP but, you live and you learn.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

To be honest it's hard to feel sorry for OP.

First it seems like OP was probably a big WWE mark and rather then do the research and see what viable options were out there for his money (And there are A LOT for around the 3000 dollar mark) he simply went with something that was in the internet news and something with a WWE Star endorsing it.

You can't jump into choices and just drop down money. If I were you and the Rollins school was big on my list I'd take a trip there and see what it was like before dropping my money. Maybe see if you can do a trial session and see if you like it before joining full time.

Secondly, as Snapdragon said it does very much sound like OP just wanted to be trying shooting star presses and everything else all in the first day. You got to take bump after bump to get in the ring usually and even then it's usually more bumping. I feel if you were truly passionate about the business you'd have got your moneys worth and stuck around unless it was completely unbearable to be there (Which it doesn't sound like it was)


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

If your teacher was really looking at his phone and texting for the most part and letting people get away with not executing a move properly, than that's definitely wrong. The same goes for if the ring itself was not in a safe working condition. You said that there were certain spots in the ring where you couldn't even wrestle on? That's pretty crappy and I'm sorry that you had this experience. It was an extra risk though since you were among the very first to train there. I might've stuck it out for a while longer though just to see if it improved at all. You said Hollister was good, so maybe you could've gotten more out of him or even discuss the problem with him, since you had that connection to him. 

It's a learning experience though. Next time you'll be sure to check out reviews for the school first and maybe seeing if their itinerary is posted online.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Should have gone to HOT.


----------



## JohnyCrown (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry OP. As some have stated you always have to do some research first and find out if you can watch a session before committing (some won't let you but some will.) As someone who has been to wrestling school (local indy guy from 2000 that no one has probably heard of) I can tell you as you now know that there are more shady wrestling schools than good legit ones. But no matter where you go you'll have to start with basics and get them right before moving on to intermediate and advanced training. This can take people many months so their format is pretty typical everywhere but the way you described it it sounds very unprofessional. Any good trainer(s) will always have their eyes on what you're doing, offer pointers and encouragement, and even get rough and strict with you on occasion, some will even go so far as to teach you how to be a professional outside of the ring and how to carry yourself in a professional manner. Seriously though 3 months to learn basics is about right and to some could even be too short of a time. Don't rush it. Protecting yourself and the person(s) you're working with is extremely important. Wrestling is a craft that takes years and years to master so I hope you didn't think it's something you could learn in a couple months. The ones who make it understand this and always find ways to improve. 

You could try and find a local indy guy to help you with basics and try to get a connection somewhere, that's basically what I did and although I'm not in the business anymore by having and maintaining that connection you can make other connections if need be and you will have a much easier time getting work. Local indy guys usually don't charge much but they are also the ones who tend to be more shady so be careful. f you're not in good cardiovascular shape YOU BETTER GET THERE BEFORE YOU START TRAINING! Trust me. Do Hindu Squats and run every day or at least every other day. Hope it goes well for you. 

PM me if you want some more pointers from someone who has been in the indy circuit. Take care now.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Man u should have stuck it out. We're you the one fat guy in the corner practicing summersaults on the first day and never came back I just finished the program and have an nxt tryout next week and 2 indie shows this week my name is Ricky Timmer. Man most people dropped out the guys who stuck are all getting gigs. Sorry guess it's not for u.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

JohnyCrown said:


> Sorry OP. As some have stated you always have to do some research first and find out if you can watch a session before committing (some won't let you but some will.) As someone who has been to wrestling school (local indy guy from 2000 that no one has probably heard of) I can tell you as you now know that there are more shady wrestling schools than good legit ones. But no matter where you go you'll have to start with basics and get them right before moving on to intermediate and advanced training. This can take people many months so their format is pretty typical everywhere but the way you described it it sounds very unprofessional. Any good trainer(s) will always have their eyes on what you're doing, offer pointers and encouragement, and even get rough and strict with you on occasion, some will even go so far as to teach you how to be a professional outside of the ring and how to carry yourself in a professional manner. Seriously though 3 months to learn basics is about right and to some could even be too short of a time. Don't rush it. Protecting yourself and the person(s) you're working with is extremely important. Wrestling is a craft that takes years and years to master so I hope you didn't think it's something you could learn in a couple months. The ones who make it understand this and always find ways to improve.
> 
> You could try and find a local indy guy to help you with basics and try to get a connection somewhere, that's basically what I did and although I'm not in the business anymore by having and maintaining that connection you can make other connections if need be and you will have a much easier time getting work. Local indy guys usually don't charge much but they are also the ones who tend to be more shady so be careful. f you're not in good cardiovascular shape YOU BETTER GET THERE BEFORE YOU START TRAINING! Trust me. Do Hindu Squats and run every day or at least every other day. Hope it goes well for you.
> 
> PM me if you want some more pointers from someone who has been in the indy circuit. Take care now.


Thanks for the tip brother, I'll PM you pretty soon. I'm going to find a school around my local area than begin booking whenever I feel ready.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

You said the Shane guy was a pro of the program so why didn't you stay to learn as much as you could from him?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

best school in wrestling seems to be lance storms academy 

emma and tyler breeze were trained by him even that chick who slept with daniel bryan was trained by storm lol

he trains you good and can get you into nxt


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LordGenesis said:


> I only paid $1000 cause It was upfront before starting. So basically I lost that but it was 3-4 hours away from me. I'm not paying the rest since I left the school.


OH, Okay.

I initially thought it was $3000 but anyways thats good that you only ended up wasting $1000 than two more grand. 

Anyways I'm presuming you are well off and that $$$ isn't any issue for you. But lesson learned and a costly one still mind you.

Just next time now you know to go to reputable schools rather than one that just opened up.

I would still try to talk to the people in charge to see if they are aware of how shitty their school is.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> . We're you the one fat guy in the corner practicing summersaults on the first day and never came back


:ti:


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

How long has the school been active, like 1 month, why would you go to a school that's only been active for such a little time?

It takes time to build a good program, it is going to be flawed for I'd guess, the first year or such while the trainers try and see what stuff works, what stuff doesn't, what can we use, what can't we, this is their first time trying to train people (right?) just like you gotta start to learn wrestling from the start this is probably the first time they try and pass knowledge to other people via training, they don't really know how to yet and these first months is them testing out different ways to teach other people.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LordGenesis said:


> It was laughable that I was bigger and stronger than my trainers.


:ti

I hope I don't even have to post an explanation as to why you sounded like an idiot here.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Man u should have stuck it out. We're you the one fat guy in the corner practicing summersaults on the first day and never came back I just finished the program and have an nxt tryout next week and 2 indie shows this week my name is Ricky Timmer. Man most people dropped out the guys who stuck are all getting gigs. Sorry guess it's not for u.


No, he was the one on the diving board.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

OP sounds like a real fucking douche.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

It amazes me that people still want to become wrestler.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you are able to get back into it, Lance Storm's Academy looks the way to go.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

breakben said:


> not going to read 10 pages but wait for dem indy and seth rollins marks to call you a troll, idiot, etc. because you can't say anything bad about him even if he's a piece of shit and asshole for taking your money.
> 
> what the fuck can you expect from bottom feeders like these guys from the indys? You should have gone to the Monster Factory that is the best wrestling school.


Sounds Seth Rollins will be the HBK of this generation. :lol


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I went to a wrestling school around 8-9 years ago now, and it was just for a local promotion and it was like $100 a lesson and the ring was the ring they used in their shows, I think you have to shop around and maybe try and watch a session or two at a school before deciding if you want to sign up or not.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lol what a cunt why not give it at least a week or something? It's like having a shitty first day on the job and just calling them up to quit the next day.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Man u should have stuck it out. We're you the one fat guy in the corner practicing summersaults on the first day and never came back I just finished the program and have an nxt tryout next week and 2 indie shows this week my name is Ricky Timmer. Man most people dropped out the guys who stuck are all getting gigs. Sorry guess it's not for u.


:lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I just again want to ask why you're that angry you think an e-mail will suffice? It's not helping anyone.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not going to lie, that sounds unprofessional as fuck especially for the price they're asking for. If at least 5 people paid the $3,000 fee, they should easily have enough for a decent wrestling ring. No excuse for that.


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

Why so much "as if people want to be a wrestler? lol *******" going around. This is a wrestling board if I'm not mistaken? It's a plausible career choice, and someone who is dedicated enough is gauntreed to exceed their own expectations. Not everyone is a fat cunt, if you said shit like that and are fat. You fatty.

As for OP, what the fuck one day? If you paid the thousand dollars and still had the hotel room booked, why would you leave? If you rode it out for the next 29/30 days, it would've been an excellent learning experience and you would probably get in better shape. Ranting about it to the IWC is not going to get your money back, nor will a little email. If you think you're so tough and I quote "bigger than my trainers" go to them face to face and say they fucked you over, that you were dedicated to make wrestling your life and after one day you're ready to call it quits.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

Wasn't it Jericho that went to the Hart Family Dungeon and none of the Hart's ever showed up and all of the instructions were given via a loose leaf notebook that Stu wrote?

There are no winners in this situation.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

lol OP lost tbh, he fucked up by leaving and he fucked up by only sending an email


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Black Element said:


> Why so much "as if people want to be a wrestler? lol *******" going around. This is a wrestling board if I'm not mistaken? It's a plausible career choice, and someone who is dedicated enough is gauntreed to exceed their own expectations. Not everyone is a fat cunt, if you said shit like that and are fat. You fatty.
> 
> As for OP, what the fuck one day? If you paid the thousand dollars and still had the hotel room booked, why would you leave? If you rode it out for the next 29/30 days, it would've been an excellent learning experience and you would probably get in better shape. Ranting about it to the IWC is not going to get your money back, nor will a little email. If you think you're so tough and I quote "bigger than my trainers" go to them face to face and say they fucked you over, that you were dedicated to make wrestling your life and after one day you're ready to call it quits.


It's because I already know they don't give a shit. They already got my money, I might be the first but I definitely won't be the last. Plus I refuse to learn and give more money to a tool who doesn't give a fuck about me or his students. I'd rather go somewhere else's and learn my craft than prove them wrong.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Deptford said:


> :lol what a cunt why not give it at least a week or something? It's like having a shitty first day on the job and just calling them up to quit the next day.


^THIS

thats why there are those who do then there are those who watch


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah

your best bet would be lance's school. Avoid the 3d academy like the plague.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly you should've stuck out for a little longer. The first day of pretty much anything sucks tbh but once you get into the swing of it, it probably would've worked out a lot better.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I feel bad for OP because I see where you're coming from, if the trainers were unprofessional and constantly checking their phones. Also that the ring and location weren't good quality, sorry to hear it. 

However, I also feel that when you're prepared to put a maximum of $3,000 down, you better research every single option. And as for wrestling, same with anything, you have to master the basics first before going on to learn flashy moves and flips etc.

I'd tweet Rollins directly to be honest, he uses his twitter a lot. OP has good points but can't expect to learn everything in a small amount of time, learning to wrestle is a marathon, not a sprint I imagine.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

honestly that sounds like every wrestling school I've ever read / heard about. I think it is (or was more back in territory days) a common practice to keep the schools shitty looking and the prices high in order to weed out those that weren't 100% dedicated.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

breakben said:


> why are you dick riding Seth Rollins so much? The guy is a piece of shit with plenty of money and he still has a shit ring and stupid trainers and he still does nothing.


What? At what point did I mention Seth Rollins? This could have been Bart Gunn or any no name wrestler and I would still have asked the same thing. 

I asked why this guy thinks that his grievances is adequate and we are to perceive he is SO angry about it, and all he did was let them take his money and send an e-mail? That's very sheepish. He talks about not wanting to learn the basics, how he's bigger than his trainers, and then when he gets so angry he quits, sends an e-mail and let them take his money? It just shocked me.

If this was me, or I would hope a LOT of other people, if they were offered training and didn't find it anywhere near at the level advertised, I would be right there talking to the people about it, not sending an e-mail and writing on a wrestling forum.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> What? At what point did I mention Seth Rollins? This could have been Bart Gunn or any no name wrestler and I would still have asked the same thing.
> 
> I asked why this guy thinks that his grievances is adequate and we are to perceive he is SO angry about it, and all he did was let them take his money and send an e-mail? That's very sheepish. He talks about not wanting to learn the basics, how he's bigger than his trainers, and then when he gets so angry he quits, sends an e-mail and let them take his money? It just shocked me.
> 
> If this was me, or I would hope a LOT of other people, if they were offered training and didn't find it anywhere near at the level advertised, I would be right there talking to the people about it, not sending an e-mail and writing on a wrestling forum.


Let me correct you. I do actually care about learning the basics but if I expect to pay someone that much amount of money, I expect a serious program not some joke. Second of all, I sent an email out because I didn't want to return to that joke school and I already knew that they wasn't going to refund my money, plus I had to leave my hotel before 11am before I get charged for another night which I didn't want to. Money doesn't fucking grow on trees dude, you act like this shit is easy. Third of all, I came here expressing my story so I can warn the future generation looking to become a pro wrestler about this school since there was no research about this school. I don't know why everyone keeps saying "do you research" I have been doing my research for years actually and drove to countless wrestling schools but ended being closed. So I had no choice but to attend black and brave and yes I knew it was risky but if you really want it, than you just have to take risks. Sure I lost some money but at least I learned a lot in that first day. At least I know that the wrestling business is for me because I actually enjoy getting in that ring but I sure as hell won't bend over and get screwed over.


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

This thread reminds me of when I used to be a guitar teacher.

Kid walks in with a guitar and wants to learn how to play Metallica's Master of Puppets in it's entirety.

I show them how to play an E chord, A chord, how to properly hold the guitar, etc. for the first day.

Kid's parents complain that I'm ripping them off, because little Johnny's not Eddie Van Halen right away.


----------



## LordGenesis (Aug 29, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> Let me correct you. I do actually care about learning the basics but if I expect to pay someone that much amount of money, I expect a serious program not some joke. Second of all, I sent an email out because I didn't want to return to that joke school and I already knew that they wasn't going to refund my money, plus I had to leave my hotel before 11am before I get charged for another night which I didn't want to. Money doesn't fucking grow on trees dude, you act like this shit is easy. Third of all, I came here expressing my story so I can warn the future generation looking to become a pro wrestler about this school since there was no research about this school. I don't know why everyone keeps saying "do you research" I have been doing my research for years actually and drove to countless wrestling schools but ended being closed. So I had no choice but to attend black and brave and yes I knew it was risky but if you really want it, than you just have to take risks. Sure I lost some money but at least I learned a lot in that first day. At least I know that the wrestling business is for me because I actually enjoy getting in that ring but I sure as hell won't bend over and get screwed over.





FLGoose said:


> This thread reminds me of when I used to be a guitar teacher.
> 
> Kid walks in with a guitar and wants to learn how to play Metallica's Master of Puppets in it's entirety.
> 
> ...


Did you actually wanted to be there? Did you give a fuck about teaching, were you checking the time every 10 minutes? Did you tell
Your students that they were doing a good job even tho they wasn't. Do you even remember how to play a guitar and told your students to chill for a couple of minutes until you knew exactly how to get it done right? Did you let your students use a guitar without strings to practice with for a thousand dollar ?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Judging from your posts, you sound like a little bitch that lacks the respect to pay his dues. You act this way at some wrestling schools, you will get more then your money taken from you.


----------



## FLGoose (Jan 6, 2014)

LordGenesis said:


> Did you actually wanted to be there? Did you give a fuck about teaching, were you checking the time every 10 minutes? Did you tell
> Your students that they were doing a good job even tho they wasn't. Do you even remember how to play a guitar and told your students to chill for a couple of minutes until you knew exactly how to get it done right? Did you let your students use a guitar without strings to practice with for a thousand dollar ?


Of course I cared about the students, but my point is that they didn't care about MASTERING the basics FIRST. You need to walk before you can run.

You were there ONE day. Maybe if you were there a month I'd agree with you.

You sound to me like you want to become a pro wrestler but without doing any of the "boring" work.


----------

